# Viagra Improving Performance Beyond the Bedroom



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2015)

by Josh Hodnik Athletes are always in search of a way to increase athletic performance. Salaries of professional athletes continue to climb to that of some small corporations, while the NFL generates revenue of over $10 billion annually. Professional sports have become big business, and athletes will try almost anything to compete. Corporate employees have

*Read More...*


----------

